# iPhone, iTouch & iPad 2 Owners - Good deal alert!!!



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I have been looking at the Mophie case for iPhones. I saw someone that someone had. It's a juice pack case to extend your battery. The guy paid $70 for his and it was really neat.

Zulily has it on sale right now for $14.99!!! I just ordered two (one for a friend). They also have their iPad 2 cases on sale.

If you are not a member and want to join or check out the deal, here is an invite:

http://www.zulily.com/invite/sdavis1429


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

This $50 iPad2 case is on sale for $14.99!!

http://www.amazon.com/Mophie-Workbook-for-iPad-Gray/dp/product-description/B004C04LM2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I signed up using your invite, SN (you get a credit, right?)  is there a link to the battery?

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.zulily.com/e/mophie-112711.html?pos=10

Supposedly I get some credit if a person joins and orders with my link. This is my first attempt though because I just joined from a link my friends sent me.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

It appears that they have sold out.  Sorry if you missed out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

aaargh...I was waffling...oh, well.

Betsy


----------

